# My first piece of log funiture



## Hoosier (Dec 13, 2007)

Well here is my first log bed. I sure learned alot building it and the next one will be better. Its hard to see the size of it in the pic. It is a queen size, The headboard logs are @ 8-9" and 50" tall. It sure was fun to build.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I like it...alot!
Rustic is something I've never tried but after seeing a few folks do it on-line, looks like something I may give a try.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Excellent work Hoosier! Do ya mind writing a brief summary of what you will do different - maybe some of us future log furniture builders will avoid a hard lesson. i.e the process lessons and how you like the tennon cutters and log building-specific tools you used and what brand they are etc. Geez I am high maintenance! :laughing: Thanks. Kevin.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 1, 2007)

looks great! Some pics of the process would be great if you have them...


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

sharp looking bed. what did you finish it with?


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Not too shabby at all. Great first effort.

Gerry


----------



## Hoosier (Dec 13, 2007)

I dont mind at all Kevin.


For stripping the bark I just used a couple of draw knives I bought on ebay. I am however trying to get some info on a chainsaw attachment called a log wizard to see if it may be a better/faster way to de-bark.

For the tenon's I used a Logman tenon cutter. At first I put a skil router on it and I just wasnt happy, The tenons were uneven and the lock on the router seemed weak. I bought the recommended router a Porter/Cable and things seemed much better. I still get some spiral cuts on the tenons but they are easily sanded out. Im sure I just dont have the guide set quite right. I havent used any other tenon cutters so I really cant compare.

As for changes on the bed I would drop the bottom log on the footboard a few inches but I think that is really a preference thing, I think it will show to much box spring/mattress but my wife says that she uses a bed skirt anyway and it will look fine. Bed skirt???whoda thunk it :huh:

I will definitely assemble the entire head board and foot board and clamp them before gluing not just check each tenon fit.....I know, I know.

I was going to put logs for the mattress support instead of the 2X4's but I decided that you wont see them anyway so whats the point. But if you look at the cuts I made on them you will see the 2 closest to the headboard are notched to fit in the rail and the one closest to the footboard is a tapered cut. That tapered cut is much stronger and I will change the other two.

Oh yeah I wanted to mention Gorilla glue. I asked here before I started building this about glue and was told that Gorilla glue was good but use it sparingly because it expands. Expand wasnt the word  Holy cow...I spent an hour wiping that ooozzzzzing glue off the wood, I didnt think it would ever stop. Im not sure which word I didnt understand...sparingly or expand. But I was warned, I didnt listen and I paid. But it seemed to do really well and I will continue to use it...SPARINGLY. :laughing: Tim


----------



## Hoosier (Dec 13, 2007)

aclose said:


> sharp looking bed. what did you finish it with?


 
Polyurethane.


----------



## Hoosier (Dec 13, 2007)

Nickbee said:


> looks great! Some pics of the process would be great if you have them...


 
Sure.....


----------



## Hoosier (Dec 13, 2007)

Nickbee said:


> looks great! Some pics of the process would be great if you have them...


 
I couldnt figure how to put them all into 1 post, It kept saying 5 was the limit....


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

that's nice work, what a great compliment for a log cabin bedroom


----------



## Woodenpecker (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice Job on the bed:thumbsup: I've done several beds tables and chairs. And helped with several more. I bought a set of Tenon cutter from Lee Valley Tools. They are "Veritas" brand. They work great! They fit in a 1/2" drill motor and the blade is easily re-sharpened with an 1 1/2" sanding drum on a drill press. I researched them and IMOA the are the best for the money. Perfect tenon every time. And you can put a stop block inside the cutter for a perfect length every time. I've cut a few hundred tenons with it and have yet to sharpen it. The cutters have a level for keeping it straight and you can shim the blade to change the dia. size to a perfect match to the hole.


----------



## Woodenpecker (Jan 4, 2008)

What kind of wood is the bed? The bark looks like Cedar?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Tim that was a great tutorial - thanks a bunch. It will help many I am sure. Thanks also Woodpecker for adding to it. 

The furniture looks great.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Great looking bed. I haven't tried a log bed yet but have done plenty of the railing. I'm bidding a condo job now that will have just under 700 feet of it.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 1, 2007)

so cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hoosier (Dec 13, 2007)

Woodenpecker said:


> What kind of wood is the bed? The bark looks like Cedar?


 
Yep Cedar.

edit: And thanks for the info on your tennon cutters, Ill check into those. Good lookin table and chairs, I hope to build a set someday.


----------



## mtnmom5 (Dec 24, 2007)

The bed is beautiful!

I'm gonna have to get my hubby to take a peek. I want him to build me a log bed.

We sell log furntiure for the Amish guys and it's really nice stuff, but nothing beats having one you made yourself and we live right in the middle of lodgepole country so it's not hard to find good wood to work with...

Thanks for sharing!


----------

